# Would these be sufficient for lighting?



## Trickerie (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey all,

I have a T5 24in dual fixture on my up and coming 25 gallon set up. This will be my first planted tank, and I was wondering if two of these bulbs:

http://1000bulbs.com/product/4948/FHO-24T5865F.html

Would be sufficient. That would give me 48w/25gallons of light. Is that considered high enough for most plants? The tank will be low tech soil.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Is the fixture t5 normal output or high output t5? That amount of light over that tank should be just fine. And those bulbs are the right spectrum so I see no problem with them. Just make sure your fixture takes 22" bulbs


----------



## Trickerie (Apr 30, 2012)

The Trigger said:


> Is the fixture t5 normal output or high output t5? That amount of light over that tank should be just fine. And those bulbs are the right spectrum so I see no problem with them. Just make sure your fixture takes 22" bulbs


Hmm. I didn't know there was a difference between t5HO and t5 fixtures. I'm not certain, but the bulb that came in my coralife fixture is only t5.

Its this one:

http://www.thatpetplace.com/aqualight-t5-dual-lamp-aquarium-lighting-fixtures

Do I need normal t5s?


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah there's a difference. And that fixture is a normal output t5 not a high output. So yeah you need standard t5 bulbs.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

A T5 ballast most likely will not drive a T5HO bulb w/o rewiring - if that's even possible.

On the 6500K bulb you are looking at, I suspect it has a lot of green light in the spectral output. Impossible to tell w/o a spectral output graph. I have always preferred to mix bulbs of different kelvins. Also, the kelvin color temp (CCT) only matters to you and how it makes your tank look. You need to look at the light the bulb outputs in the visible spectrum and see if it has blue light and red light at the proper nanometer to achieve good photosynthesis.


----------



## Trickerie (Apr 30, 2012)

Newt said:


> A T5 ballast most likely will not drive a T5HO bulb w/o rewiring - if that's even possible.
> 
> On the 6500K bulb you are looking at, I suspect it has a lot of green light in the spectral output. Impossible to tell w/o a spectral output graph. I have always preferred to mix bulbs of different kelvins. Also, the kelvin color temp (CCT) only matters to you and how it makes your tank look. You need to look at the light the bulb outputs in the visible spectrum and see if it has blue light and red light at the proper nanometer to achieve good photosynthesis.


Thanks for the info  Is there a t5HO fixture that would fit a 25 gallon that you could suggest? I really wanted a higher amount of light so that I could grow a wide variety of plants, including something that floats to diffuse light. I dont think 2 14w bulbs would be enough for a 25 gallon, right? That would only give me 28w/25 gallons


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

What are the dimensions of your 25 gal tank?

I usually make my own lighting fixtures out of furniture grade plywood and my choice of ballasts and reflectors.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't worry about the watts per gallon rule with this one. Toss that method right out the window. T5s and t5 ho's are very efficient. more efficient than t8s or the old t12s I believe that rule of thumb was used for. Two t5ho bulbs over that tank would be enough to grow most high light plants. That's if your tank isnt overly tall. So newts right we need to know dimensions.


----------



## Trickerie (Apr 30, 2012)

The dimensions are:

24"L x 13"W x 19"H 

And the fixture only supports t5's, not t5ho.. I think. Its a dual lamp fixture.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah 19" high with two t5 bulbs would probably put you in the high light category


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Ditto on the WPG Rule. Made for T12 and T10 bulbs. Doesn't even matter much as watts is input and different bulbs output different energy amounts depending on how efficient they are. I have some T8s that will outpower some T5 bulbs.

So the T5 bulbs are 14 watts and a T5HO is 24 watts but it is only approx 21" long. A T5 would reach the bottom @19" but you'd want to have 4 in total. How long are the T5 bulbs? Are you handy? You could buy a Fulham WorkHorse 3 ballast and replace your existing ballast. I'm not sure if the sockets are the same for T5 and T5HO. The only T5s I've used were Compact Fluorescent/Power Compact biax bulbs.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

He's right about the bulb lengths. I have a 29 gallon with a 24" t5ho fixture. The giesseman midday bulbs are only 21 inches so I have some darker areas at the two ends of the tank. All the high light plants I put to the sides grow on an angle and reach for the light to the center. I now only put lower light plants in the back corners like java fern etc. If I raised the light a few inches higher, I'm sure I could fix that easily.


----------



## Trickerie (Apr 30, 2012)

I measured the current bulbs in my fixture. They are 21" long. I'm pretty handy, but this fixture only has room for 2 bulbs, not 4. I'm not sure what to do :|


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I meant that if you changed the ballast so it would drive T5HO bulbs then you would only need the 2 bulbs. Seems they are the same length and they should use the same socket/pin configuation. It might be your cheapest option. I'd recommend a Giesemann Aquaflora and a Midday.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah great bulbs. My plants grow like weeds under them. Good soft colors too


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Actually I can't stand the Midday alone as I find it a yellowish/blue or is it a bluish yellow tint. The Aquafklora alone is a nice color but Giesemann says to use them together - the Aquaflora balances the color.


----------



## Trickerie (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys. I have no idea which Workhorse 3 to get, theres a few different models:

http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/fulham-ballasts-workhorse-3/

I know its the HO ballast, but theres a 6.5in and a 3.8in version :| Would I need to measure my current ballast to find which one I would need?


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah i made a mistake I have 1 midday and 1 aquaflora. The reds really pop under them. The midday akone dpes look yellow but when combined with the aquaflora it looks great. I have another 65w cfl light above the tank for some extra light.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

This one: http://www.amazon.com/Fulham-10021-...3Z8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336435968&sr=8-1

Usually they make different dimensions for diff applications but they are the same electronically.


----------



## Trickerie (Apr 30, 2012)

Newt said:


> This one: http://www.amazon.com/Fulham-10021-...3Z8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336435968&sr=8-1
> 
> Usually they make different dimensions for diff applications but they are the same electronically.


Grabbed that just now. Will let you guys know how it goes when I set it up  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Trickerie (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, I took the chance, but no dice. The fixture I have must be some slim line version, because the ballast is much too big to fit in it.


----------



## carolhu (Feb 21, 2012)

I got the t5 light bulbs there too and for my 20g H tank. I have 2 x 24W and my plants grows very well but mostly I have are moss and some riccia.


----------

